# What is up with Uber’s GPS?



## welenbaul93 (Dec 8, 2020)

I’ve noticed Uber GPS is very innavcurate. Drivers have been confused by it, not showing up where they’re supposed to ( the black dot ), I constantly see my blue dot move when I’m standing still.
And my phone GPS is not malfunctional. My apple maps shows me where I am.
Have you noticed this?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Hmm. Sounds like you are a rider? As a driver, I have found that when acting as a passenger that drivers often have trouble finding me. Not always. But sometimes. GPS can be off for several reasons. For example hills/mountains can skew GPS. But it has always seemed to me that some drivers don't navigate that well.

On your end take what steps you can to be sure the driver knows where you are. Don't assume that just because your iPhone is showing your location correctly that the correct location was passed to Uber. Don't just "use current location" when calling for a ride. Type in the address. Or if you do just drop your pin be sure to check after the ride has been accepted that the pin is correct.

Also, from being a driver I have learned to always text my driver location specifics (like "I'm standing right in front of Target"). Some drivers don't read such texts, but if you do all this you are making a best effort. Try it and see if your pickups don't improve.

Cheers


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Another driver here who is also a pax.

Follow the above advice and you'll be fine.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Uber GPS is complete garbage.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> Uber GPS is complete garbage.


Although that may be true, bear in mind that the pax (the OP of this thread) is using the term in a generic sense. They have no idea whether the drivers are using the native GPS to navigate (Uber) or google maps for navigation.

We should run a poll as to which most drivers use. I would suspect that those drivers subscribing to this forum mostly use google maps.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

But but but Uber is a "tech" company


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When my GPS is off on Uber it is also off on Google Maps, Apple Maps, and Waze.

Last night the GPS showed me driving through a wooded area and right across a Salt Water Marsh. I had Waze open and it also showed the same as Uber. The time estimate shows 8 min and 3.1 miles. Reality was I was 2 minutes and 1.2 miles away.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

GPS in general is bad sometimes..but the UBER one seems to be the worst of them all..... Apple maps seems to be the best but its not always accurate too. 


Also...…...Does anybody else have the UBER pin nowhere near the destination on the blue line? Like the destination will be in one area but the pin itself isn't by it.


----------

